# Swissvax Best of Show OR Zymol Concours



## Mike197 (Feb 18, 2010)

Its for a metallic black 197.

Which would you recommend?


----------



## NAJ (Mar 10, 2010)

i'm only having BOS. for me one of the best on black. very nice gloss, depth, wet look. easy to work with. great durability. defo my vote
for zymol i cann't tell, cuz i haven't try it yet.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I am the exact oposite to above. Never used bos, only concours. And since I have bought glasur and vintage as well. All I can say is it is a very special wax to use, the application, smell and feel are something else. I really don't think either would let you down in any area, but I will say this, do not listen to people who say concours is difficult or awkward to use as it most certainly is not, it is a joy in every aspect of application and removal


----------



## Mike197 (Feb 18, 2010)

many thanks guys all we need now is someone who has both


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

I have used both and found BOS did last alot longer.


----------



## Mike197 (Feb 18, 2010)

which did you think looks better?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

I use both, but gotta give it to BoS on black. What merc is going on?


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

As they say get the prep right and they will both look great :thumb:


Mike197 said:


> which did you think looks better?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Neither, Zymol Glasur


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I have Zymol Concours and feel that it is lacking compared to others in its price range. I would personally say that you should look into Raceglaze 55 or Chemical Guys E-Zyme as both of those look amazing on black and have much better durability and ease of use.


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

I have BOS and can't fault it. I've never used concours, so can't give a comparison.


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

*ive never used concorse. but i do own 2 pots of best of show. and it the best wax ive used.. easy to use/ comes off even easyer/protection months*at least 2 for me . and leaves a nice dark warm glossy look to the paintwork...the only problem is its not cheap. the price just went up here in the us...not sure about the u/k though


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

chopperreid said:


> I have BOS and can't fault it. I've never used concours, so can't give a comparison.


Ditto but I love my BOS...looks fab on my Brilliant Black A4....and lasts well...last year I had a good 6 months out of 2 coats. I tend to now top up monthly with SV Onyx which doesnt last as well but boy does it make it shiny!!!

Go with the BOS and you wont be upset!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I prefer Zymol Glasur , and i will try blackfire midnight wax on black metallic soon .


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I prefer Zymol Glasur , and i will try blackfire midnight wax on black metallic soon .


Again maxi you are gonna love midnight sun wax, it is very very good. And hopefully we can compare to our e zyme samples soon


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Again maxi you are gonna love midnight sun wax, it is very very good. And hopefully we can compare to our e zyme samples soon


I received my Blackfire Midnight wax the smell Exactly similar Pinnacle Souveran


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Glasur is great on black really lovely gloss and slickness to the paint, and with the money saved you can buy more detailing goodies


----------



## Nosbusa (Jun 22, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I prefer Zymol Glasur , and i will try blackfire midnight wax on black metallic soon .


BFWD and BF midnight sun looks great on Black metallic. Plus it doesn't collect dust like an all carnauba based wax.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Nosbusa said:


> BFWD and BF midnight sun looks great on Black metallic. Plus it doesn't collect dust like an all carnauba based wax.


Yes I tried BF Wet diamond sealant :thumb: and know i will try it with BF Midnight wax because i feel i need some wetness and depth after applied BFWD. If i understood you it mean BF kit is anti-static which helps minimize dust build ups .

BTW I saw your Zymol Atlantique jar in AP also :wave:


----------



## Nosbusa (Jun 22, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Yes I tried BF Wet diamond sealant :thumb: and know i will try it with BF Midnight wax because i feel i need some wetness and depth after applied BFWD. If i understood you it mean BF kit is anti-static which helps minimize dust build ups .
> 
> BTW I saw your Zymol Atlantique jar in AP also :wave:


Yes. :thumb:

Some will find this strange.. But I haven't even tried my Atlantique yet. I happen to like the looks of the BF kit. lol


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I tried Blackfire Midnight without sealant just quick test on the rear door , BF Midnight adds great depth and clarity and surface looks flat and clean . and already since 2 weeks the rear wing wearing Smartwax concours and its still very very wet and adds bright glassy dynamic shine the shine dance over car ....when i said it looks very wet ..i mean it looks very oily with less clarity than BF Midnight .

I will see in the morning how it looks !


----------



## sockster (Jun 7, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I tried Blackfire Midnight without sealant just quick test on the rear door , BF Midnight adds great depth and clarity and surface looks flat and clean . and already since 2 weeks the rear wing wearing Smartwax concours and its still very very wet and adds bright glassy dynamic shine the shine dance over car ....when i said it looks very wet ..i mean it looks very oily with less clarity than BF Midnight .
> 
> I will see in the morning how it looks !


how does this compare to rg55 & vics red


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

sockster said:


> how does this compare to rg55 & vics red


The BF Midnight wax adds warm look , same style of Victoria Concours / Carnuba jett / BoS / Souveran .

And Smartwax Concourse wax adds bright shine glassy-look with a lot of liquidity and wetness , it same style of Glasur / RG55 / P21s .


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

BF Midnight wax vs. BoS, who wins?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Let me try Blackfire Midnight again with blackfire sealant to see the overall result .
If you like deep warm shine the Swissvax Bos looks good especially on solid colours , durability between 2-3 months and the look still fresh wash after wash .






.


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

I really want the fresh look after wax!! Can Blackfire give me that?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

let me check Blackfire durability after some washing , and will see if BF can hold the shine without using QD .


----------

